

Skeuomorphism.it - Flat design in Seconds - roybarberuk
http://skeuomorphism.it/

======
libovness
Cute, but perpetuates the "false alternative" between "flat" and
"skeuomorphic". The alternative to "flat" is a style filled with gradients,
layers, textures, etc. (i.e., using lots of Layer Styles in Photoshop).
Skeuomorphism is a subset of the latter style.

See <http://sachagreif.com/what-skeuomorphism-is-and-isnt/>

------
monkeypunch
I couldn't get it to work (and want it to!). It says "Command Set is not
available". That's if I open a png image and click "Work the magic". Thanks

